# Tyme Machines



## bwlossie (9 Apr 2007)

Went to a car boot this morning. Saw a bandsaw on the grass in front of a car. Asked the lady on the stall "what depth of cut is the bandsaw please"?

Sorry love I don't know anything about machinery. It doesn't work, it buzzes when it is switched on. [That sounds like the capacitor on the motor to me] It is £5. Tell you what give me £3.50 and take it out of the way.

I grabbed her hand, put £3.50 in it, picked up the bandsaw and RAN across the field to my car.

I have tried a google on it but nothing comes up. I have found Tyme lathes but not bandsaws.

It is a 115mm depth of cut. 

Anyone out there know of or has heard anything about Tyme Machines BS200 bandsaws?

Worst case I have lost £3.50. Failing that a new motor for £50? Still, IMHO a bargain.

Barry.


----------



## srs (9 Apr 2007)

Tyme Machines are now made by Multico Ltd., Paragon House, The Pinnacles, Harlow, Essex Tel: 0279 444212


----------



## bwlossie (9 Apr 2007)

Thanks srs. There is always someone out there to help.

Barry.


----------



## ike (10 Apr 2007)

> I grabbed her hand, put £3.50 in it, picked up the bandsaw and RAN across the field to my car



Not a very big one then!


----------



## dickm (10 Apr 2007)

Not sure, but I <<think>> that Tyme did rebadge the old Inca bandsaw for a short period. The giveaway with that is that it's "back-to-front" with the column on the right and the blade on the left.
But whatever it is, £3.50 for a bandsaw is quite reasonable :lol: 
Of course, etiquette should surely have demanded that you haggle the seller down to £3, so they don't feel that they under-priced it.


----------



## bwlossie (10 Apr 2007)

Ike.....No not a very big one, just a bit bigger than the Axminster CCB but with a 115mm depth of cut as opposed to the Axminster which has an 85mm depth.

dickm.....Well the original asking price was £5 and she brought it down to £3.50.

It is now up and running, my suspicion that it may be the capacitor was correct. That cost me £10.

So.........a 115mm bandsaw for £13.50. Good day's work I think.

Barry


----------



## CockneyJohn (20 Apr 2007)

About 15 years ago I bought a BS200 Bandsaw made by Tyme Machines.
It was used frequently and I was satisfied with the results. Due to moving house it was put in store and not used for a few years. When used last year it performed well, but on attempting to use it today the plastic bands around both wheels broke, so it is now u/s.

Does anyone know where such rubber or plastic bands can be obtained?

John


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Apr 2007)

Hi John

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (21 Apr 2007)

hi john and welcome to the forum, dont know about these b saws but have you tried to google it?


----------



## Russell (21 Apr 2007)

what's the diameter and width on the wheels you may be able to use tyres off a current machine of a different make


----------



## dickm (21 Apr 2007)

Dunno if it would be any use, but I have a large sheet of approximately 1/8 inch thick neoprene, from which you might be able to cut long enough strips to make new tyres? I <think> impact adhesive would hold it in place, but of course the tyres would not be "crowned" unless you could turn them in place.
PM me if you need some of this stuff.


----------



## tigerturnings (23 Apr 2007)

Hi John and welcome,

Scott & Sargeant sell various widths of "Rubber Cork" by the metre, for this purpose I believe, along with an adhesive to bond it. I've never used either the product or the company myself, and what comments I've read on here about their attitude to customers were rather negative, but it might be worth trying them if you can't find anything more suitable.


----------



## CockneyJohn (3 May 2007)

Hi

Many thanks for all the information I have been given. 

As a result of this I have obtained two new tyres from 
Mulitco
178 Queens Road
Hastings
East Sussex
TN34 1RQ

fitted them (with difficulty) and the saw is now running like new.

Again many thanks to all.

John


----------



## Jules64 (15 May 2008)

Hi everyone.

Just to update this thread. I have a Tyme BS200 bandsaw(1995), the tyres have just gone on this. I tried to replace them via Multico, but they have now moved to France and wanted £12 per tyre plus shipping!

I have since sourced some tyres from the DRAPER BS190 bandsaw. This apears to be an exact replica of the Tyme (and indeed several other machines on the market.) with minor enhancements. However the main parts appear to be the same.

Part no:YBS190-12 Stock no:54068 Tyre cost £1.95 each 

(Appear to be urethane and were fitted easily with soaking in hot soapy water and a bit of pulling.)

The instruction manual and parts list can be downloaded from Draper website and you can order online. (Just enter the stock no.)

Instruction manual: DRA39271ins.pdf 
Parts list/Exploded view: DRA39271pl.pdf

To date all tests have been excellent.

I hope this helps.

Best wishes
Jules


----------



## misterphil (5 Dec 2022)

Good morning,
I appreciate that this is a very old thread, but I've just inherited a Tyme Machine BS200 bandsaw - and it is lacking a blade. I understand from Jules's update that this is pretty much the same as a draper bs190, but just wanted to check that the blade measurement is in fact the same - i.e. 1425mm/56.1in.
Thanks in advance for any insights.

David


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Dec 2022)

Ian at Tuff Saws
is your man - drop him an email.


----------



## misterphil (8 Dec 2022)

thanks for the tip - ive been in touch


----------

